# Western Flyer Tricycle



## MrCPU23 (Nov 18, 2007)

I am trying to find where I can age a Western Flyer Tricycle all original that I have been told come from around the 1940-1950's. I currently don't have any pictures to offer but will soon. Also I am trying to find information on another tricycle that has the hard rubber tires and peddles looking from around the 1920-1930's. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

